# *Catching our Fireflies* ~August Testing Thread~



## Sis4Us

*~CATCHING OUR~ ~*FIREFLIES*~
~August Testing Thread~
**Catching the Lil ones that Lite up our Lives**
Finally Three BFPs!!!!​

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




August 1

August 2

August 3
:witch:Mapleroo:witch:

August 4

August 5
:witch:BBbliss:witch:

August 6
:witch:Kimk:witch:

August 7

August 8
:witch:Dylis:witch:

August 9
:witch:Nand01:witch:

August 10
:witch:Alita:witch:
:witch:Cassieakasam:witch:

August 11

August 12

August 13
:witch:Sis4Us:witch:

August 14

August 15
:witch:Solstyce:witch:
:witch:Mischief:witch:

August 16

August 17

August 18
:witch:Katie Potatie:witch:

August 19

August 20
:witch:kel21:witch:

August 21
:witch:karevet:witch:

August 22
:witch:fina:witch:

August 23

August 24
:witch:gertrude:witch:

August 25

August 26

August 27
:witch:LalaR:witch:
:witch:jadoechols:witch:

August 28
:bfp:Alita:bfp:

August 29
:witch:Hopethisyear:witch:

August 30
:witch:GardeningGirl:witch:
:flow:MommyMohr:flow:
:bfp:mh_ccl:bfp:

August 31
:bfp:Mapleroo:bfp:​


----------



## BBbliss

I'll be testing early, lol

on the 5th :)


----------



## jadoechols

I will be late in the month! But in August nonetheless. Expect O on or around the 10th. So we will see what happens.. 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well since I'm already in O mode I might have to move my date Up... But since when missed out on it cuz it came wary I'm not Hopeful!!! :nope:

I'll add U BBbliss!!! FX


----------



## Solstyce

Can you put me down for the 15th? 

I'm not too hopeful about this month as my temp is up and down. I really thought I O'd on Sunday but my temp was way down today so I don't know what to think!!! Honestly my thermometer has been wonky. It died and I replaced the battery but I don't know if I can trust it! My new thermometer said 97.8 and my old one said 97.1. Big difference when I am trying to determine if I O'd or not. I took my temp 4 times this morning at my usual time. The old thermometer said 97.1, 97.0. The new one said 97.8 both times. Ugh!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I would say to Use the New one!!!

I'll add U!!!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce, :hi: I'd say use the new one! The stress of temping always gets to me and I give up - this actually the longest I've stuck with it! I hate it when I can't get to sleep... and then I worry about getting an accurate temp... and then I _really_ can't get to sleep! :dohh:

Sis4Us, I hope you'll be able to add me to August, but so far no sign of O. I'm still hopeful!


----------



## Sis4Us

K just let me know when u gotta Date!!! FX 4 U!!


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Solstyce, :hi: I'd say use the new one! The stress of temping always gets to me and I give up - this actually the longest I've stuck with it! I hate it when I can't get to sleep... and then I worry about getting an accurate temp... and then I _really_ can't get to sleep! :dohh:
> 
> Sis4Us, I hope you'll be able to add me to August, but so far no sign of O. I'm still hopeful!

Ok I'll use the temps from the new one! 

I never thought getting pregnant would be so hard. With my daughters I got pregnant right away. I thought for sure I'd get pregnant in the first few months this time. I know I'm 34 but a lot of my high school friends had babies this past year and one more year can't make that much of a difference, right? I even started prenatals 3 months before trying. I am feeling like I can't get pregnant. I told my DH that I don't think we'll get pregnant. :(


----------



## Katie Potatie

Please add my test date for Aug 18. Thanks!


----------



## garfie

No idea where I'm at - but wanted to join this thread:happydance:

So stalking again for now :haha:

Jado - Sorry for your loss hun - you had a DNC the same time as me - hope my cycle sorts itself out soon:happydance: how long are your cycles normally?:flower:

Good luck to you all ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## jadoechols

garfie said:


> No idea where I'm at - but wanted to join this thread:happydance:
> 
> So stalking again for now :haha:
> 
> Jado - Sorry for your loss hun - you had a DNC the same time as me - hope my cycle sorts itself out soon:happydance: how long are your cycles normally?:flower:
> 
> Good luck to you all ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you. I'm sorry for your loss as well!! :hugs:

Prior to this they were 28 days on the dot. So I'm not quite sure. I started spotting this past friday, saturday, heavy spotting sunday and that was it. I'm not sure if that was AF or what because I spotted for about 1 1/2 weeks after d&c. :wacko: 

How about you? Have you guys decided to ttc again? If so, best of luck!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Thanks for starting the thread Sis!

Please put me down for the 30th.


----------



## gertrude

I'm here but no idea what to do in terms of this month. I'm getting really down about the whole thing. Just going to see what happens I think.


----------



## kimk

Thanks sis for hosting this month.. 
Can you put me down for the 6th please.


----------



## Sis4Us

Solstyce.... It really hasn't been that long for U it just will take a Lil linger this time around!! 

Have u Gotten a SA for DH or BW for U checking hormones???

U might want to cut down on some of the vitamins sometimes they can make your levels messed up :shrug:

But u just stopped BC it took me 6mo after the pill to get PG w DS2 and I was only 30 then!! Hang in there


----------



## Sis4Us

Think I got everyone let me know if I missed anybody!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Solstyce.... It really hasn't been that long for U it just will take a Lil linger this time around!!
> 
> Have u Gotten a SA for DH or BW for U checking hormones???
> 
> U might want to cut down on some of the vitamins sometimes they can make your levels messed up :shrug:
> 
> But u just stopped BC it took me 6mo after the pill to get PG w DS2 and I was only 30 then!! Hang in there

No we haven't had any tests done yet. I seem to be ovulating on my own each month with regular cycles so that looks good. I am scaring myself by reading too much and coming up with problems in my head. I was going to buy that at home sperm test at Walgreens. DH is young and healthy so I am sure he is fine. I do have spotting every month in the days before/after ovulation but this month it was actually much less. It's not blood, just light brown tinged CM.

I stopped BC in mid march, started prenatals at that time, then started TTC in May.

I want to cut down on the vitamins but I am so concerned about egg quality and the development of the baby. I don't have a reason to be as my girls are healthy. However I work with special needs children so I think that is driving me to do what I can to make a healthy baby.


----------



## Sis4Us

My FS told me to stop most of my vitamins Except Folic acid and B6 and Vit D!!! But I'm also on Fertility Meds so who knows!!

GL u might just want to give it sometime your cycle do seem a Lil up and down still prob the bC still holding u up!!!


----------



## Driving280

Solstyce, you are still very, very young :) Your hubby is also young. You have already had children. You will get there soon! 

I am probably already out this month, as hubs is away for two weeks smack in the middle of my fertile period. If O comes a few days early (which I don't think it ever does), there is a minor chance. Sad to lose a cycle at my age... I'll probably just hang out here anyway and cheer all of you on, and you can put me down for August 27 just so I feel better :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do Driving280!!!

I'm kinda in the same boat I'm Oing early and DH is gone!! :(


----------



## NandO1

Hi sis can you put me down for the 9th please.


----------



## Sis4Us

So I'm guessing the :witch: got U last month Nand01???

We never heard back from u


----------



## Alita

hello
, may i join in ?, i should be in for the 10.. Feeling very pregnant but might be the Maca or vitex ,( they did that to me once before )
Baby dust to everyone :baby:
A


----------



## Sis4Us

Alita I would becareful taking those after Ovulation!!! I've read they can cause MC!!

GL !!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'll be testing August 29th. Going to do a clomid-free cycle this month. Forgot to temp the last few days, but will start tomorrow. I should O between August 12-15, will used OPK's again this month.


----------



## jadoechols

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Here's to August!!!!!


----------



## karevet

I'm in to test on the 21st

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Alita

Sis4Us said:


> Alita I would becareful taking those after Ovulation!!! I've read they can cause MC!!
> 
> GL !!!!

Oh my !! Thank u i had no idea will stop them right now.
A


----------



## MommyMohr

:flower: Hello!!!

I will be testing on the 30th....but probably before that because I cannot control myself!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wean ur self off of them Alita!!!!

look up how to do it I stopped Vitex a few months ago as my FS says I can't take it w Femara!! GL 

Added ladies GL!!!!!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> I never thought getting pregnant would be so hard. With my daughters I got pregnant right away. I thought for sure I'd get pregnant in the first few months this time. I know I'm 34 but a lot of my high school friends had babies this past year and one more year can't make that much of a difference, right? I even started prenatals 3 months before trying. I am feeling like I can't get pregnant. I told my DH that I don't think we'll get pregnant. :(

34 is NOT old! :)

The odds that we'll get pregnant in the next year or two are actually pretty good. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

I just keep noticing from charts in signatures that lots of you gals have ovulated. I know I'm supposed to be cheering for BFPs, but I'm crazy happy just to see all the Os! That's so awesome! I'm envious!


----------



## LalaR

Hi sis, please could you add me. I'm going to guess at a test date of 27th which is based on a 28 day cycle. I have no idea what my cycles are these days as I'm still bf'ing my 7 1/2 month old. I used to be 25 days so maybe I'll get to test early. One positive sign is that I might o round about our 2nd wedding anniversary. Good luck to everyone else testing this month. L x


----------



## BBbliss

Mischief said:


> I just keep noticing from charts in signatures that lots of you gals have ovulated. I know I'm supposed to be cheering for BFPs, but I'm crazy happy just to see all the Os! That's so awesome! I'm envious!

it's coming mis! it's coming! are you doing opk's more then once a day? mine worked the best 4 hours after fmu it was hard to hold,lol maybe it was more like 3

:happydance:


----------



## Mischief

BBbliss said:


> it's coming mis! it's coming! are you doing opk's more then once a day? mine worked the best 4 hours after fmu it was hard to hold,lol maybe it was more like 3
> 
> :happydance:

I've only been testing once per day, and... I was using FMU! :dohh: It's the only time of day I've managed to hold it for four hours, and I didn't know it was wrong until Google informed me today. :wacko:

Yesterday and this morning the lines actually got darker - not as dark as the control line - but darker than ever before. I held it all afternoon (took massive will power!) and did another. This time the line was really faded like before. I wonder if I can count the two darker ones as positive... even though I think they're technically negative...? They're just so confusing!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Alita said:


> hello
> , may i join in ?, i should be in for the 10.. Feeling very pregnant but might be the Maca or vitex ,( they did that to me once before )
> Baby dust to everyone :baby:
> A

Im on vitex and it helped me so much with O and making my LP a couple of days longer. I was also not sure in the beggining but I decided to give it a try before going for clomid. just wanted to give my body a chance...if I don't get BFP this month then I'll take a different plan of action as I'm 44 in a couple of months and don't have a lot of time to waist. What I have learned with vitex is that it helps with pregesterone production and when people stop abruptly when the get their BFP they miscary...the best is to ween of slowly. If I get lucky this month I'm going imediatly for hormone tests as I suspect I'll need to take some kind of progesterone. 

I don't have a RE my insurance does not cover infertility treatment. This was just my personal choice after reading on it A LOT! lol

good luck and if you click on my chart you can see what if went from to now.


----------



## NandO1

https:// url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9416701883/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/9416701883_e90fed4383_z.jpg[/url]


Dont know if this will work but you will see the worlds biggest "evap" at 6dpo. Took others and all bfn. Xx


----------



## NandO1

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/9416701883_e90fed4383_z.jpg
20130801_090859 by magz30, on Flickr
Maybe this will work! See above post for info.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Ladies lets get those BFPs Rolling In!!!!

BBbliss your chart LOOKs good!!! :thumbup:

Nand01 that Sux test again in a few days 6dpo is way to early to get a Line try 9dpo!! GL

Mischief.... Looks like Your O is approaching hang in there but I would try testing SMU and again around 6-7Pm!! GL
Did u find a new FS I like mine he's pretty smart Most of the time!!! :haha:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking and still waiting:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Got my results back - though not officially :growlmad: there was nothing found - so I guess we are good to go if this cycle ever finishes:cry:

Any chart stalkers out there - what do you think? - have I O or not (first cycle after DNC) is she due soon (please) we go on holiday on the 12 would be good if she's been and gone by then:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## NandO1

Garfie im no expert on charts but if anything i would say if you have o'd in the last couple of days as you seem to have a more sustained rise compared to all the other temps. have you had any other signs of o? GL. xx


----------



## garfie

Ah well if that's the case - no point testing this month, we only :sex: on his birthday (21) :haha:

So come on :witch: show your face:growlmad:

I can't really go by symptoms this month - as it's the first one after my DNC and I'm feeling all sorts of weird pains:blush:

The only thing TMI - cm has gone creamy:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mapleroo

Garfie- Maybe if you discard that really high temp on CD33, FF might give you cross hairs??

Thanks Sis for hosting again!
AF was officially due today (12dpo) ordinarily I would have woken up to a massive temp drop and her sweet self. I took a test at 10dpo and it was :bfn:. I used my last one :growlmad: so I am currently sitting in no mans land. Temp is still up though:shrug:. So not sure what is going on. I live in a small rural town and know everyone that works in the local pharmacy so there is no way I am getting a test from there!:blush: I will be heading into civilization tomorrow though.:wohoo:

Please put me down for the 3rd and I shall report back!


----------



## gardeninggirl

NandO1 said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/9416701883_e90fed4383_z.jpg
> 20130801_090859 by magz30, on Flickr
> Maybe this will work! See above post for info.

That is a horrible evap!! Did it come up after the time limit?


----------



## garfie

Maple - What a clever egg you are - now look at me I'm 3DPO :happydance: the temp was up because I'd been drinking and went to bed late on CD33 - well it was a party:blush:

Oh hun your temps look really promising - let's hope when you venture into civilization you get a good result :happydance:

No point testing this month - just need her to show come on :witch::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Nand - That's nasty:growlmad: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mapleroo

garfie said:


> Maple - What a clever egg you are - now look at me I'm 3DPO :happydance: the temp was up because I'd been drinking and went to bed late on CD33 - well it was a party:blush:
> 
> Oh hun your temps look really promising - let's hope when you venture into civilization you get a good result :happydance:
> 
> No point testing this month - just need her to show come on :witch::haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Haha, thanks Garfie. Every now and then I have my moments :yipee:
It stinks you missed your window, but hopefully this means your back on track now. :dust: to you!


----------



## BBbliss

Mapleroo said:


> Garfie- Maybe if you discard that really high temp on CD33, FF might give you cross hairs??
> 
> Thanks Sis for hosting again!
> AF was officially due today (12dpo) ordinarily I would have woken up to a massive temp drop and her sweet self. I took a test at 10dpo and it was :bfn:. I used my last one :growlmad: so I am currently sitting in no mans land. Temp is still up though:shrug:. So not sure what is going on. I live in a small rural town and know everyone that works in the local pharmacy so there is no way I am getting a test from there!:blush: I will be heading into civilization tomorrow though.:wohoo:
> 
> Please put me down for the 3rd and I shall report back!

Lol

Mapleroo, I was looking at your chart and I'm not an expert either but to me if I had to guess your chart looks like it has a dip then a second rise. I'll be stocking it :happydance:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Maple - your chart looks really good!!!! Hope you get your :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mapleroo... Whoohoooo are 1st tester!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Mischief.... Looks like Your O is approaching hang in there but I would try testing SMU and again around 6-7Pm!! GL
> Did u find a new FS I like mine he's pretty smart Most of the time!!! :haha:

I haven't found anyone yet. Who do you see? We went to Dr. Dunn at the recommendation of a co-worker. She really liked him! I'd been to an OBGYN in his same office for years and never had a problem. Sometimes I feel like I'm too picky...


----------



## Sis4Us

I go to Dr Allon at the Advanced Fertility center.... They can do everything onside which is cool!!!
I'm not sure where U r located in Houston he is in Memorial but they have Clinincs all over!! GL


----------



## Mapleroo

Ok so just when I think I couldn't possibly be anymore confused I started what I thought was AF earlier today. Generally I wake up to full on blood (sorry if TMI!) in the morning without any spotting or anything in the days leading up to it. So as I wrote earlier, my temp was still high and no AF this morning. Yesterday I experienced some twinges in my pelvic area and a couple that actually took my breath away. This morning I started cramping kind of mild. With my kids I experienced AF type cramps aswell so I know that can go either way. Then I had some yellowish globby cm. A couple of hours later I wiped and there was some pink blood. I thought it was strange but figured Im out and popped in a tampon. Throughout the afternoon I continued to experience twinges and mild cramps. After a few hours I took the tampon out and there was a little bit of pink and brown on there. I had to go out so I put in another one and while I was driving, experienced these crazy cramps that were a bit like AF, but with a different component...sounds crazy I know, but I don't know how to explain it! And more twinges. After a few more hours took out the plug and just some brown on it. Kind of how things look when AF is finished and I spot for about a day. This was a little bit lighter though. Still having twinges and cramps plus some deep back pain. I googled "spotting at 12DPO" and I found this...

"Implantation is a process not an event. You won't see hCG levels in urine or blood until after implantation has begun. It has a limited time span to begin or the conditions change enough that implantation is no longer posible due to changes in the lining. It starts at 7-8 days (6 is about the earliest starting point for the similar reasons - the egg is not in a stage capable of implanting until this point) and lasts through 15DPO. You can see light bleeding or spotting at anytime during the process."

So here I sit, still no idea where I am at, but I am hoping that tomorrow morning I will either have a temp drop or it will stay up and that will at least tell me what I am experiencing.


----------



## Mischief

Mapleroo said:


> Ok so just when I think I couldn't possibly be anymore confused I started what I thought was AF earlier today. Generally I wake up to full on blood (sorry if TMI!) in the morning without any spotting or anything in the days leading up to it. So as I wrote earlier, my temp was still high and no AF this morning. Yesterday I experienced some twinges in my pelvic area and a couple that actually took my breath away. This morning I started cramping kind of mild. With my kids I experienced AF type cramps aswell so I know that can go either way. Then I had some yellowish globby cm. A couple of hours later I wiped and there was some pink blood. I thought it was strange but figured Im out and popped in a tampon. Throughout the afternoon I continued to experience twinges and mild cramps. After a few hours I took the tampon out and there was a little bit of pink and brown on there. I had to go out so I put in another one and while I was driving, experienced these crazy cramps that were a bit like AF, but with a different component...sounds crazy I know, but I don't know how to explain it! And more twinges. After a few more hours took out the plug and just some brown on it. Kind of how things look when AF is finished and I spot for about a day. This was a little bit lighter though. Still having twinges and cramps plus some deep back pain. I googled "spotting at 12DPO" and I found this...
> 
> "Implantation is a process not an event. You won't see hCG levels in urine or blood until after implantation has begun. It has a limited time span to begin or the conditions change enough that implantation is no longer posible due to changes in the lining. It starts at 7-8 days (6 is about the earliest starting point for the similar reasons - the egg is not in a stage capable of implanting until this point) and lasts through 15DPO. You can see light bleeding or spotting at anytime during the process."
> 
> So here I sit, still no idea where I am at, but I am hoping that tomorrow morning I will either have a temp drop or it will stay up and that will at least tell me what I am experiencing.

My fingers are crossed for you!!!!


----------



## garfie

Oooooh Maple - Come on temps stay up :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

10 dpo today and of course another bfn. I keep telling myself I am notg oing to test early. But I always do and then get discouraged. Going to try stay positive a few more days..


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for U Maplroo and Kimk!!!!


----------



## Mischief

kimk said:


> 10 dpo today and of course another bfn. I keep telling myself I am notg oing to test early. But I always do and then get discouraged. Going to try stay positive a few more days..

Fingers crossed for you as well! :flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

I was hoping to start the month on a positive note but sorry girls, I'm out! I am fine though, just glad it's over with! I'm going to back away from the thermometer this month, it is making me crazy! 

Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## Mischief

Mapleroo said:


> I was hoping to start the month on a positive note but sorry girls, I'm out! I am fine though, just glad it's over with! I'm going to back away from the thermometer this month, it is making me crazy!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!

Sorry to hear it, but I'm glad you have an answer.

I know what you mean about the thermometer! I have been waiting and waiting for that increase in temp, and this morning boy did I get one! It jumped way up, I got all excited, and then I realized I had forgotten to take my socks off last night! :brat: I took them off and waited thirty minutes, and it came way down. It's still higher than before, but I think probably unreliable. I'm so bummed out!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping to start the month on a positive note but sorry girls, I'm out! I am fine though, just glad it's over with! I'm going to back away from the thermometer this month, it is making me crazy!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear it, but I'm glad you have an answer.
> 
> I know what you mean about the thermometer! I have been waiting and waiting for that increase in temp, and this morning boy did I get one! It jumped way up, I got all excited, and then I realized I had forgotten to take my socks off last night! :brat: I took them off and waited thirty minutes, and it came way down. It's still higher than before, but I think probably unreliable. I'm so bummed out!!!Click to expand...

What's this about socks and your temperature? I don't wear socks to bed but this has me wondering....


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry mapleroo.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> What's this about socks and your temperature? I don't wear socks to bed but this has me wondering....

I don't usually wear socks to bed - it's WAY too hot! - but last night I did. I was tired. :( I can't believe I didn't wake up and take them off! 

When I took my temp at the usual time it was 97.63 - huge jump. The I took off the socks and slept for a half hour more and tried again - 97.44. Big difference! And now I don't trust that temp. :cry:


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: Mapleroo - :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Mischief - is this your first month temping? deff discard the second one as for the first I think you will need to see what tomorrows temp is (without socks) :winkwink: to get a clearer idea

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mischief

garfie said:


> Mischief - is this your first month temping? deff discard the second one as for the first I think you will need to see what tomorrows temp is (without socks) :winkwink: to get a clearer idea
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks for the advice. I discarded it, but with a very sad heart. :(

This is my first month temping. I want to know if I O now that my doc isn't monitoring it, but it's very stressful!


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Mapleroo :hugs:

Mischief..... U have to BBT as soon as u wake up so I would think the second temp would be unreliable cuz u already woke and temped so u moved and changed ur temp!! GL


----------



## Dylis

:flower: I'm a bit late as been on holiday can I have the 8th please:thumbup:
Not at all hopeful but the sun might have done a trick:shrug:


----------



## BBbliss

Mapleroo said:


> I was hoping to start the month on a positive note but sorry girls, I'm out! I am fine though, just glad it's over with! I'm going to back away from the thermometer this month, it is making me crazy!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!

Mapleroo :hugs:
I'm only 8dpo but today no symptoms at all :(
If I come back next month we can cheer each-other up :thumbup:


----------



## cassieakasam

Please put me down for August 10th :)


----------



## NandO1

Sorry the b#%&h got you maple. xx


----------



## Mischief

I got my crosshairs! :wohoo: They're dotted, but I don't care! Please put me down for August 15! https://kingwood.com/message_board/chat/templates/standard/img/emoticons/thanks.gif


----------



## NandO1

Mischief, its a sad state of affairs when red dotted lines mean so much! I spend most months waiting them too! Lol. 
Hope you got lots of bd'ing done. Fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Solstyce

Do the dotted lines mean something different than solid lines?

I had a pretty big temp increase today so I allowed myself to think that I might be getting a triphasic chart. It is probably just a fluke and I'll be down to normal tomorrow.


----------



## garfie

Sols - Dotted lines means (from my understanding of charting) that FF is unsure about Ovulation date - ie maybe you got a temp spike but a negative OPK, does that make sense. However in a few days the dots will change to a solid line to confirm O has deff taken place. I have dotted lines on my chart because I have not backed it up with enough information it only has my temp spike to go by.:wacko:

Your chart does look good hun - so fingers crossed for you :happydance:

Mischief - :happydance: for crosshairs - I have them to we are very close in this cycle:thumbup:

AFM - I'm still :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Do the dotted lines mean something different than solid lines?
> 
> I had a pretty big temp increase today so I allowed myself to think that I might be getting a triphasic chart. It is probably just a fluke and I'll be down to normal tomorrow.

Solstyce, I hope it's not a fluke! Your timing is so perfect for your job too! Fingers crossed!!!!

This is what FF said of my chart - "_Some of your fertility signs ( CM ) do not seem to confirm the interpretation._" It seems FF was unhappy because my CM was creamy instead of eggwhite. I'm not happy with that either... but after going more than a year with no ovulation AT ALL I can't help but count this as progress!

Here's their explanation of the dotted line - 

"_Why do I have a dotted line on my chart?

The dotted lines on your chart for the coverline and ovulation detection mean that there is something about your data that puts your ovulation date in question. Usually this is because one or more of your non-temperature fertility signs do not confirm the ovulation date that your temperature would suggest. This may not mean anything significant for you, especially if your thermal shift is clear. Sometimes your fertility signs just do not all match up to show a perfectly correlated picture. In most cases, the detection is still quite reliable, but it means that you have to keep looking at your chart and your fertility signs and have intercourse if you see any signs of increased fertility.

When the lines are dotted and the thermal shift is not clear or dramatic, it is especially important to keep having intercourse since it is possible that you are still waiting for ovulation. If a more likely ovulation date becomes apparent later, the software will usually adjust the detection automatically._"


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea for crosshairs Mischief I bet if u discard those first few High temps during your cycle they will go solid!!!

Mine was dotted last month until I changed when I stAfted my P so u never know!! 

I'll add U!!!

Sols ..... Chart is looking good!!


----------



## Sis4Us

BBbliss..... Stalking your chart I see u got a + then a - but nice temp jump today hoping it turn into a :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Sis4Us said:


> BBbliss..... Stalking your chart I see u got a + then a - but nice temp jump today hoping it turn into a :bfp: !!!!!!

I KNOW!!! How crazy! It was an almost invisible BFP on a FRER the night of 9dpo. yesterday 3 bfn! And last night I was up half the night with night sweats! I got a bfn on a dollar tree hpt today again but a faint line on an opk ( I have a poas addiction now) I have ONE more FRER I'm saving for tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u see a Line in the AM!!!! :)


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed for you hun :happydance:

AFM - Tested - Negative - where the hell is she:shrug:

Good luck ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## BBbliss

No line this morning girls :(

I'm still not convinced. It's not over yet! Not till I see red! My temp still up! 

Good luck beautiful ladies!


----------



## Solstyce

Well FF says my chart is "possibly triphasic on CD 23." My temp seems to be at a higher level since CD 23. However, I have tested twice and both have been :bfn:.


----------



## Mischief

BBbliss, how many dpo are you? It ain't over 'til she shows! Good luck!!!

Solstyce, your chart looks awesome, but you're testing too early!!!!


----------



## kimk

Well I am out this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Kimk :hugs:

FX for BBbliss and Solstyce!!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Good luck solstyce, if my temp stays up tomorrow I'll be joining you :)

Thank you sis and mischief I'm only 12dpo but after that faint faint faint line on 9dpo I thought I would get something today. Boy this is so hard! :(


----------



## Dylis

Kimk :hugs

AFM I think I'm out AF appeared this morning but not been seen since:shrug:


----------



## garfie

Kimk - Sorry she got you - send her my way :wacko:

Sol/BB - Fingers crossed for you both :happydance:

Dylis - Implantation? - hope she's not playing games good luck hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Dylis

If only garfie, she's playing mind games with me again. every 4-5 cycles my body does something a little different trying to get me excited or to go to Dr Google:nope:


----------



## gertrude

Well I think I'm out before this month even gets going. Totally negative OPKs and it should have been positive today or yesterday.

Ah well, given how little my girl is sleeping atm I'm thinking maybe the world is trying to tell me something :/


----------



## Solstyce

Huge temp drop today and just now I'm feeling cramps. Wow. I really thought this might be my month.

Honestly this TTC is really all-consuming and stressful. Truth is my DH is the one who really wants the baby. Although I would love a baby too, I'm very content with my 2 daughters and some times I wish he would be as well. I know he wants his own biological child and I want to give him the world, but I am thinking maybe I can't give him a child so it would be nice to move on and not feel like a failure each month. The fact that he is younger makes me feel like for sure it's my fault I am not getting pregnant.


----------



## Alita

Im out ladies ); heaviest period in years plus a horrible cold ..so much pain .

I remember the day i stop obsessing wth TTC was the month i conceived , i really need to stop letting this taking over my life ,this month i wasnt human i was a zomby and behaved like i didn't have a life..:blush:

Will do my best to change this attitude ..so difficult though 
Love to all 
A


----------



## BBbliss

I feel the same, alita and solstyce, consumed, stressed, frustrated, sad, literally emotionally unbalanced... 
I had a positive on Sunday evening and BFN every day since. Maybe a false positive, maybe a chemical pregnancy. I guess I'll know tomorrow, I just got home from my OB for some blood work. Will know in the morning.


----------



## Solstyce

I know for me I'm stressed because of my age. If I was in my 20s I'd sit back and enjoy the ride. I feel like I have to do everything just right for my egg health, uterus, implantation, timing, etc.


----------



## Sis4Us

Alita so sorry :hugs:

FX for Everyone Else!!!!

I know it's frustrating I've been at it for almost 2 Yrs ..... Its hard when everyday seems like a Rollercoaster!!
Sometimes u gotta just lay back and roll w the punches!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Honestly this TTC is really all-consuming and stressful. Truth is my DH is the one who really wants the baby. Although I would love a baby too, I'm very content with my 2 daughters and some times I wish he would be as well. I know he wants his own biological child and I want to give him the world, but I am thinking maybe I can't give him a child so it would be nice to move on and not feel like a failure each month. The fact that he is younger makes me feel like for sure it's my fault I am not getting pregnant.

I know what you mean. My feelings are similar. My husband made it clear from the start that he didn't want kids and so I had fifteen years to adjust and get used to the idea. After a while I didn't have the ticking biological clock or the overwhelming need for a baby anymore. Then last April HE changed his mind. There's just so much more pressure because it's something I want to do for him.


----------



## BBbliss

Solstyce said:


> I know for me I'm stressed because of my age. If I was in my 20s I'd sit back and enjoy the ride. I feel like I have to do everything just right for my egg health, uterus, implantation, timing, etc.


Solstyce, you do your part and then you can still sit back and enjoy the ride. Don't be so hard on yourself. I'm 10 years older then you and just starting to try. One of the biggest mistakes I ever made in my life was thinking I was old at your age. Because you are NOT! You have time! 

I have kids who will be going to collage in a couple of years and I'm willing to start over. I'm doing it for him too, but this is for me something I've always wanted and we'll be making each other's dreams come true. 

We all need to be a little more patient with our bodies, and have a little faith too


----------



## Solstyce

Welcome to the charting roller coaster. That's how I feel today. My temp is back up to my highest point. Is it possible to have an implantation dip on 11 dpo? Ugh. My temp is really messing with my mind. Yesterday I had a big drop in temp and cramps. Today I expected to see my temp drop again but it's way up. Trying not to get my hopes up but they are. So confusing!


----------



## Mapleroo

Solstyce said:


> Welcome to the charting roller coaster. That's how I feel today. My temp is back up to my highest point. Is it possible to have an implantation dip on 11 dpo? Ugh. My temp is really messing with my mind. Yesterday I had a big drop in temp and cramps. Today I expected to see my temp drop again but it's way up. Trying not to get my hopes up but they are. So confusing!

I so know how you feel! I was there last month, my temps completely screwed with my head and AF came regardless. I am not temping this month and loving being blissfully unaware! I have my fingers crossed that this is all good news for you though :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Welcome to the charting roller coaster. That's how I feel today. My temp is back up to my highest point. Is it possible to have an implantation dip on 11 dpo? Ugh. My temp is really messing with my mind. Yesterday I had a big drop in temp and cramps. Today I expected to see my temp drop again but it's way up. Trying not to get my hopes up but they are. So confusing!

I just browsed through FF's chart gallery and I see implantation dips at all different DPOs - including 11! I think you're still in! :flower:


----------



## Solstyce

Mapleroo said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the charting roller coaster. That's how I feel today. My temp is back up to my highest point. Is it possible to have an implantation dip on 11 dpo? Ugh. My temp is really messing with my mind. Yesterday I had a big drop in temp and cramps. Today I expected to see my temp drop again but it's way up. Trying not to get my hopes up but they are. So confusing!
> 
> I so know how you feel! I was there last month, my temps completely screwed with my head and AF came regardless. I am not temping this month and loving being blissfully unaware! I have my fingers crossed that this is all good news for you though :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I am thinking it will go back down tomorrow. I usually have a 12/13 day LP so I am thinking I'll see a drop again soon and then AF will come. It's just the thermometer messing with my head!



Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the charting roller coaster. That's how I feel today. My temp is back up to my highest point. Is it possible to have an implantation dip on 11 dpo? Ugh. My temp is really messing with my mind. Yesterday I had a big drop in temp and cramps. Today I expected to see my temp drop again but it's way up. Trying not to get my hopes up but they are. So confusing!
> 
> I just browsed through FF's chart gallery and I see implantation dips at all different DPOs - including 11! I think you're still in! :flower:Click to expand...

Ugh. I know. It could be implantation but 11 dpo is so late and somehow I just don't believe it!!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Ugh. I know. It could be implantation but 11 dpo is so late and somehow I just don't believe it!!

It's so hard to be optimistic and at the same time not give yourself false hope.

My luteal phase last cycle was a short 8 days, and I started spotting at just 5 dpo this cycle. I suspect AF is going to arrive this weekend. It's very discouraging.


----------



## Driving280

FX for you, Solstyce!

Hoping against hope this month... Since I started charting, been surprised at my late ovulation (between CD 16 and 21). Tomorrow morning (CD 11) is my last day to BD, hubby will be traveling then. Well, I started getting EWCM last night and it is copious today. Usually I ovulate within 3 days of EWCM so please please, O come early this time :)


----------



## Solstyce

I'm pretty sure the reason for my temp spike is that I'm coming down with something! I feel ill and it dawned on me that I might be running a fever. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Sols..... Are u taking VJ temps or Oral???? I know mine was all over w Oral temping cuz I mouth breath A lot!!! GL

BBbliss... Did the witch show??? :hugs: if so!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Sis, yes dark and heavy. I feel sad, it was such a disappointment getting a faint positive and then BFN every morning for the next 3 days. I had blood work done and it really was a false positive. What are the odds? Well we decided to try a round of clomid and see what happens. 

Hugs, thank you for thinking of me
Good luck to you :)


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Sols..... Are u taking VJ temps or Oral???? I know mine was all over w Oral temping cuz I mouth breath A lot!!! GL
> 
> BBbliss... Did the witch show??? :hugs: if so!!!

Sis I temp orally but I am temping the same time each day, same side, etc. I don't sleep with my mouth open. I could try to temp the other way but would need to wait for a new cycle because I read that VJ temps are about a degree higher.


----------



## Solstyce

I know this is a lame thing to post but I think I have a squinter! I took a Wondofo this afternoon and I see the lightest faintest line. I showed it to DH because he is very practical and I thought he'd bring me back down to Earth but he sees it too! Not going to post because no way my camera will pick it up. I gave my DH my last Wondofo and told him to hide it until Sunday so I can re test.


----------



## NandO1

Ooh fingers crossed solstyce. your chart looks great.

Sorry to all those the witch got, I'll be joining you guys next month as am spotting. Its ok though as it means I'm a month closer to my bfp.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> I know this is a lame thing to post but I think I have a squinter! I took a Wondofo this afternoon and I see the lightest faintest line. I showed it to DH because he is very practical and I thought he'd bring me back down to Earth but he sees it too! Not going to post because no way my camera will pick it up. I gave my DH my last Wondofo and told him to hide it until Sunday so I can re test.

Awesome!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry to hear that BBbliss :hugs: I know how heart wrenching it is to see a line Only to have it taken away!!! :cry:

Sols ...... VJ temp are about .5 degrees higher than oral but even if u just happen to hit a Differnt place in the mouth it throws it off!!!
I know my temps are way more reliable now since switching 

FX u get a Line Sun!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Sols - How's your temp today hun - fingers crossed that squinter gets darker :happydance:

Bbliss - BIG :hugs:

Sorry to all the ladies the witch got :growlmad:

AFM - I'm still waiting - tested negative this morning - CD 46:wacko:
Going on holiday on Monday - shall I wear something white she's bound to come then :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Solstyce

garfie said:


> Sols - How's your temp today hun - fingers crossed that squinter gets darker :happydance:
> 
> Bbliss - BIG :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies the witch got :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - I'm still waiting - tested negative this morning - CD 46:wacko:
> Going on holiday on Monday - shall I wear something white she's bound to come then :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Nothing exciting to report. It's down a bit from yesterday but still up from when I had that big drop 2 days ago. It's a lot higher than it was last month at 13 dpo. It's not a big enough drop to make me think AF is coming, although she should come today or tomorrow. I'll be so sad if I see more of a drop tomorrow. I've got 72 pregnancy points on FF which is the most I've ever had.


----------



## kimk

Good luck Solstyce. My fx for you.


----------



## Mapleroo

Ooh the suspense is killing me Solstyce!!!!!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Sols - How's your temp today hun - fingers crossed that squinter gets darker :happydance:
> 
> Bbliss - BIG :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies the witch got :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - I'm still waiting - tested negative this morning - CD 46:wacko:
> Going on holiday on Monday - shall I wear something white she's bound to come then :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Nothing exciting to report. It's down a bit from yesterday but still up from when I had that big drop 2 days ago. It's a lot higher than it was last month at 13 dpo. It's not a big enough drop to make me think AF is coming, although she should come today or tomorrow. I'll be so sad if I see more of a drop tomorrow. I've got 72 pregnancy points on FF which is the most I've ever had.Click to expand...

I just noticed the pregnancy points on FF. 72 must be good - I only have 30!

You and my partner teacher are both testing Sunday. I am on pins and needles! Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## gardeninggirl

I have been out of town! Sorry to all that the witch got! Boo!!!!!


----------



## Mischief

Well I'm out. Another 8 day luteal phase! Ugh! :brat:


----------



## cassieakasam

Sorry for all if those who the the witch got...FXD for the rest of us. 
AFM - I'm refusing to test for a few more days. No sign of AF yet so hopefully she never comes.


----------



## Mapleroo

Mischief said:


> Well I'm out. Another 8 day luteal phase! Ugh! :brat:

That stinks mischief! :( Have you tried any of the supplements that can lengthen luteal phase?


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Well I'm out. Another 8 day luteal phase! Ugh! :brat:

Did you try b complex? It's increased my LP by 1 day.


----------



## Mischief

Mapleroo said:


> Mischief said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out. Another 8 day luteal phase! Ugh! :brat:
> 
> That stinks mischief! :( Have you tried any of the supplements that can lengthen luteal phase?Click to expand...

I used a B Complex this last cycle but the dosage was only 12.5mg. I'm new to supplements and I guess I was nervous. I'm going to try a B-50 this time around and see if that works. I think it might be a little unrealistic of me to expect this vitamin to solve my problem in one cycle, but I just can't help it! :wacko:


----------



## Mapleroo

Mischief said:


> Well I'm out. Another 8 day luteal phase! Ugh! :brat:

That stinks mischief! :( Have you tried any of the supplements that can lengthen luteal phase?


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry mischief :hugs:
I would try Vitex and B6!!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Mischief said:


> Well I'm out. Another 8 day luteal phase! Ugh! :brat:

So sorry Mischief! :hugs:


----------



## Solstyce

Today I am 14 dpo. My temp is up from yesterday, still in a holding pattern. I took a test and :bfn:. I really was expecting a positive. Pretty crushed. :cry:

I guess I will see a temp drop and AF tomorrow. I feel like this is all a cruel joke.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Today I am 14 dpo. My temp is up from yesterday, still in a holding pattern. I took a test and :bfn:. I really was expecting a positive. Pretty crushed. :cry:
> 
> I guess I will see a temp drop and AF tomorrow. I feel like this is all a cruel joke.

I'm sorry, Solstyce. :hugs: 

My temp is up today and the :witch: seems gone - I'm back to faint pinkish brownish spotting. I thought bright red = AF...? I don't know if I'm in or out, but I feel like an idiot for clinging to hope.


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> Today I am 14 dpo. My temp is up from yesterday, still in a holding pattern. I took a test and :bfn:. I really was expecting a positive. Pretty crushed. :cry:
> 
> I guess I will see a temp drop and AF tomorrow. I feel like this is all a cruel joke.
> 
> I'm sorry, Solstyce. :hugs:
> 
> My temp is up today and the :witch: seems gone - I'm back to faint pinkish brownish spotting. I thought bright red = AF...? I don't know if I'm in or out, but I feel like an idiot for clinging to hope.Click to expand...

How confusing! I wish she'd come on full force or not at all! I'm clinging to hope as well. Dr. Google reports women with bfp's a week after AF is due so I am thinking "maybe that will be me." But realistically I'll get AF.


----------



## Mischief

I'm pretty sure the real :witch: will be visiting me today, and here's my biggest sign - I'm suddenly very optimistic. Does this happen to anyone else? I'm excited I can go for a proper run again, I declined donuts, and I'm down a pound... I think I may even get to spend some time with my sewing machine today. Life is good!

How's that for a mood swing?!?!? :wacko:

My fingers are still crossed for you, Solstyce! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hang In there Ladies!!!!


----------



## Mischief

Hey, Sis! I think you can remove my :witch::witch:!!!!

You might have to put them back tomorrow, but... maybe not. I think I jumped the gun! I've spent waaaaaay too much of my day Googling the difference between spotting and CD1 (you wouldn't think a 35 year old woman would need to do this!) but I'm not even spotting anymore, so I think I'm still in! All this spotting this cycle has been weird and confusing!!! Best case - I'm pregnant, worst case - my luteal phase is still one day longer than last cycle, so either way YEA! 

https://www.kingwood.com/message_board/chat/templates/standard/img/emoticons/thanks.gif


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Hey, Sis! I think you can remove my :witch::witch:!!!!
> 
> You might have to put them back tomorrow, but... maybe not. I think I jumped the gun! I've spent waaaaaay too much of my day Googling the difference between spotting and CD1 (you wouldn't think a 35 year old woman would need to do this!) but I'm not even spotting anymore, so I think I'm still in! All this spotting this cycle has been weird and confusing!!! Best case - I'm pregnant, worst case - my luteal phase is still one day longer than last cycle, so either way YEA!
> 
> https://www.kingwood.com/message_board/chat/templates/standard/img/emoticons/thanks.gif

Could it be IB?


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Could it be IB?

I don't know because I've been spotting for _days_. It just turned bright red yesterday evening for a few hours. Now - gone! This cycle has been weird.

I was more upset by the luteal phase being eight days again than I was by the thought of not being pregnant. That seems weird, but I'm totally willing to work with little goals/baby steps. Now that I've made it to 9dpo, I'm happy either way. :happydance:


----------



## Mapleroo

Sending positive vibes out for you both mischief and Solstyce!!!


----------



## Driving280

Bummed - you can take me off. I am probably ovulating early, had tons of EWCM yesterday, but could not manage to BD yesterday morning and now hubby is on a trip for the next two weeks. It was a small chance in the first place but now it is gone and I am out for the month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will change it and FX For U Mischief!!!!! :)


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies, lets hope I come back to some BFPs:happydance:

See you all in 10 days 

:hugs:

X


----------



## gertrude

Well ladies I have no idea what the hell is going on this cycle! Last cycle was 26 days, normally it's 28 but 26 isn't unheard of. If this cycle was 28 then I would have thought I would have O'd Thursday last week. But didn't get a +OPK until Friday afternoon/evening, so don't know if it was Saturday/Sunday I actually O'd either. This is the latest I've O'd in a long time, god knows what's happening (I don't temp, just go on OPK and CM)

It's all a bit weird and I don't remember seeing any specific EWCM but then tbh we've just been BDing every other day so I haven't really been looking either.

So I guess I'm probably out this month, as it seems to different to the "norm" as it were. If it's a 28day cycle (and who knows if it is!) then I'd be due my period next Thursday. Will probably test from Sunday of course because we all know we're POAS addicts :haha: and I have some ICs I can use.

Bodies are very weird.

All weekend I've also been very bloated and with cramps and that's not normal for O. and I feel very wet too, which is also not the usual symptoms. So I guess something just isn't how it should be this month.


----------



## Solstyce

Gertrude I am sorry you're having a strange month too. I can relate to what you are saying unfortunately.

AFM- I am in limbo. My temp is still high, no :witch:, no :bfp:, just limbo. I'm out of tests but yesterday it was a :bfn:. This is my longest LP ever so far. Previously 13 days was my longest. I figure it is more likely that I am having a long cycle than I am pregnant without a :bfp: (although I found plenty of women with late :bfp: when I googled). 

Happy Monday!


----------



## gertrude

It's just rather rubbish isn't it :( I wish I knew what was going on although I think I have had a 29/30 day cycle in the last year, maybe, need to look it up I guess.

Still, we :sex: more than other months so if I did O then I think we're in a better position to even be in the game if I did O. Only time will tell now.

2WW's suck


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving Re u sure u have no chance???? Will u be testing Anyway??? I don't want to remove u if there is anyHope!! ;)

GL to everyone waiting to test!!!

AFM temps went back up but got a BFN this am!!!!


----------



## Driving280

No chance. We last BD-ed on like CD 5. He left CD 11 - we had planned to, but it did not work out that day. My temp is not up yet (CD 13), so there is no chance that I O'ed super early. Sucks...


----------



## Solstyce

Well I guess I can't trust my temps. I just got the :witch:.

So sad.


----------



## kimk

I am so sorry Solstyce.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Solstyce!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Has Anyone heard from Dylis.... Nand01..... Cassieakasam???

Updates ladies Please??!!! :)


----------



## Mischief

I'm sorry, Solstice. I'm right there with you. :(


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> I'm sorry, Solstice. I'm right there with you. :(

Well at least we can be cycle buddies. :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

I got a + OPK Saturday and Sunday...only able to BD Sunday night though...fingers crossed that was all we needed. Let the TWW begin.


----------



## Sis4Us

Are U out Too Mischief???

Sorry guys on to the next ONE!!!! :hugs:

GL Hope!!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Oh man sorry guys! I was really thinking this was it for you both 
:hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Yep, I'm out for certain this time. 

I was looking through my cycle history tonight, and maybe it's meaningless, but I can't help but feel encouraged that I ovulated earlier (or even at all!), that I had a slightly longer luteal phase, and that had a more normal length cycle. After a year of anovulatory 45, 60, etc. day cycles, it's pretty exciting to know things might be starting to work correctly!

I'm going to call to schedule an HSG tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to _that_!


----------



## jadoechols

Well, its time for the tww. UGH. Fingers crossed. Let's see if I can last out the 2 weeks!! I have not allowed myself to buy any more sticks! So we will wait this out and see if AF shows up. If not, THEN and only THEN do I get to buy sticks!!! LOL Just hate seeing that BFN!


----------



## NandO1

Sorry the witch got so many of us xxxx next month will be our month!
Af came with a vengence yesterday after 3 days of spotting. I'm fine about it really as the tww was making me a mad woman. 
Good luck to everyone still in with a chance xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Ladies.... I'm right behind U my temp took a nose dive this AM so the Witch will show Tom most likely!!!!

GL w the HSG Mischief!!!

FX for U Jade!!!!


----------



## kimk

Almost half way through Aug and no BFP yet. Good luck ladies...


----------



## Dylis

Sis4us sorry,thought I'd updated the:witch: got me too


----------



## Sis4Us

Dang!!!!!!

Hope we get a BFP TO POST!!!!!

FX for Everyone!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow the witch seems especially cruel this month, so many girls are getting hit :( 

Jado - how many DPO are you & when are you testing?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,
Been silently stalking, since my test date isn't until the weekend. I feel like I will jinx myself if I get too wrapped up in my obsession of symptom spotting. In June, I made an a** clown out of myself when I symptom-spotted every second of my TWW and was totally convinced I was pregnant. Yeahhh. Not so much. Very humbling experience for me! 

But I love following everyone's TWW journeys and hearing about the BFP's....which we are in need of for this month! Good luck to everyone, whether you are still in the TWW or have moved onto the next go-round. :)


----------



## LalaR

So sorry that so many of you are out for this month. Gertrude - the times I have had BFPs my cycle was different with late o and proper o cramps. Hope it is a good sign for you.
I'm also having a strange month. CD15 and still no sign of o and the most erratic temps I have ever ever had. I am not sure if I will make it for August testing now. Boo!


----------



## gertrude

So ladies how would you judge my DPO? I had a positive OPK on Friday, was negative Saturday morning. Given I don't temp, should I count 1DPO as Sunday? or would 1DPO be Monday?

Either way this TWW seems to be dragging already. Not one symptom whatsoever *sigh*


----------



## Mapleroo

Apparently I have no self control! All my talk about not charting this month and it turns out that not doing it was making me crazier:wacko:. I chose the less of the two evils. Back to charting and awaiting O. I have about 4 days so I better get busy!:happydance:


----------



## jadoechols

Hopethisyear said:


> Wow the witch seems especially cruel this month, so many girls are getting hit :(
> 
> Jado - how many DPO are you & when are you testing?


AT this point.. IDK!! UGH.. using fertility friend and it's not being so friendly! I WAS 5 DPO and not it appears FF has decided I'm 3 DPO today! :dohh:
AF should arrive on the 26th and if not I will test on 27th. :winkwink: (Provided I don't go to the store between now and then. MUST have self control!!!!) 

I know there have been questions about charting programs. I am using both Fertility Friend and Pink Pad just to see the difference. Pink pad had O date as the 11th since beginning of month. FF had it on the 8th then changed it to the 11th. SO I guess they both work depending on how much info you want to put into them. Pink Pad doesn't have charts, just calendars. And you can keep track of just as much info. FF puts it in a pretty chart though!! Anywho..... just my input.... :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

GL ladies still waiting on the witch!!!!! :(


----------



## BBbliss

Girls

It's bad news for me. Here's a link if anyone is interested. 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1964541-hsg-bad-news.html#post28982931


----------



## Sis4Us

BBbliss.... Try not to loose hope I read many ladies say they where told this and still went on to get a BFP!!

Keep your head Up Sweety!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank sis! I'm seeing an RE tomorrow. Lets see what he thinks. I think I'm starting to feel maybe there's hope


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mapleroo said:


> Apparently I have no self control! All my talk about not charting this month and it turns out that not doing it was making me crazier:wacko:. I chose the less of the two evils. Back to charting and awaiting O. I have about 4 days so I better get busy!:happydance:

Maple - I had the same problem this month and wasn't going to chart, skipped a few days and that made me crazier than actually temping. Now my charts all wacko and I thought I O'd this past weekend, but my temps are not showing it. I'm still not sure if temping or not temping makes me crazier. :wacko: Good luck to you this month.


----------



## kimk

Bbbliss don't give up yet. Hang in there a little longer.


----------



## Mapleroo

Hopethisyear said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I have no self control! All my talk about not charting this month and it turns out that not doing it was making me crazier:wacko:. I chose the less of the two evils. Back to charting and awaiting O. I have about 4 days so I better get busy!:happydance:
> 
> Maple - I had the same problem this month and wasn't going to chart, skipped a few days and that made me crazier than actually temping. Now my charts all wacko and I thought I O'd this past weekend, but my temps are not showing it. I'm still not sure if temping or not temping makes me crazier. :wacko: Good luck to you this month.Click to expand...

Oh I would say it is likely a little of both. Either does my head in to be honest! Good luck to you to!


----------



## BBbliss

kimk said:


> Bbbliss don't give up yet. Hang in there a little longer.

Kim:hugs:


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? af is due on the 20th. Although I've been testing for days already! LOL This is my second to last month of ttc #2.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sure kel21 I'll put U down!!!!! GL


----------



## Mapleroo

Stalking your chart Sis..... Looks interesting! Have you tested today?


----------



## Mapleroo

Well no BD for me yet! Smokin mad at my DH. Tells me he will be home around 8pm, he is always way off in his 'estimates' so I don't actually expect him till 10ish. 11:30pm and still not home. Try to call and I just get voice mail- try not to panic because it's so bloody late of course his phone would be out of battery. Keep phoning hoping he is just out if service. Finally decide to contact his boss see if he had heard from him. Apparently he spoke to him at 10pm and he was on his way home. This makes me feel worse not better. It's midnight and he was only 20 minutes away from home. His boss goes out to see if he can find him. 12:30am and I'm in complete meltdown, imagining what I'm going to tell the kids in the morning, how I'm going to tell his family and waiting for the local police to show up to tell me he is dead. 12:45 he gets home! He finished his job, was on his way home and fell asleep!!! Grrrrrrrr. Needless to say my panic and sadness changed to relief then mad. You have been sleeping while I have been imagining my life as a widow!!?? I just went straight to bed and tried to fall asleep with the biggest tension headache I have ever had. Good grief. Sorry ladies. Rant over.


----------



## kel21

Thanks Sis!

Wow Mapleroo that sounds like a stressful night! Men can be so inconsiderate sometimes! They just don't think. Hope he apologizes!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for a beta this AM but I also started spotting cuz I stopped my P this AM cuz i got a BFN last nite!!! FS still made me go for beta!!!! I'm sure The witch will be here today cramps are pretty bad today!! :(


----------



## BBbliss

Oh sis, I'm sorry :( you really think its AF? Well if it is keep at it! Tomorrow is another day, or another month, a new month! 

Mapleroo, I can only imagine your night, I hope your headache is gone and you feel better today. Man are like kids sometimes, they are not wired right... thank god for us women or this world wouldn't even exist as it does :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well beta was Neg. gonna mark it as the witch!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Sis!


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks ladies! I feel much better, a little foolish for being so dramatic, but DH is also feeling rather sheepish for causing such a drama. Very apologetic and was home tonight EXACTLY when he told me he would be!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Maple - No need to feel foolish, that is scary and frustrating when you expect the worse. Glad everything is ok and DH made it home on time tonight :)

So I think I am 2-3DPO today, not really sure though. Had a huge temp spike today, but +OPK's Sat & Sun (maybe Monday), and O pains Sunday. I think I O'd on Sunday or Monday...any thoughts?


----------



## Mapleroo

Hopethisyear said:


> Maple - No need to feel foolish, that is scary and frustrating when you expect the worse. Glad everything is ok and DH made it home on time tonight :)
> 
> So I think I am 2-3DPO today, not really sure though. Had a huge temp spike today, but +OPK's Sat & Sun (maybe Monday), and O pains Sunday. I think I O'd on Sunday or Monday...any thoughts?

If it wasn't for your opk's and O pains, I would say from your chart it was Wednesday (I am certainly no charting expert though!) but your symptoms definitely point to Sunday. I think that there is so many things that can influence temperature though that it's hard to take charting as the most reliable way. I would go with Sunday!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Maple!!!


----------



## kel21

Hope is see you are on clomid, do they monitor you at all? Do they do a prog test to confirm o? I would say looking at your chart from last month that if you o'd it was probably cd20 or 21, but it almost looks anov. And this month temp wise it looks like yesterday. Or cd16 if you o'd last month with those temps. Gl!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Grrrrrr!! I'm so MAD I could spit! AF came 2 days "early," which basically means I had another short LP. Damn, I was sooooo excited (I even giggled and did a happy dance in my bathroom) when I got a nice, fat positive OPK on day 14. Usually I get positives on day 16-18 and have a 28 day cycle, which makes for consistently short LPs. This SUCKSSSS! 

I never realized short LPs were an issue because my DD was conceived on a 9 day LP, but I can't be fooling around with those kind of numbers now that I'm considered, "Advanced Maternal Age." Man, if that label doesn't make you feel like you should be wearing sensible shoes, White Shoulders perfume and a Depends diaper, I don't know what does! 

Sending positive vibes out to all who are still in the TWW! Would love to see some happy news!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Katie Potatie said:


> Grrrrrr!! I'm so MAD I could spit! AF came 2 days "early," which basically means I had another short LP. Damn, I was sooooo excited (I even giggled and did a happy dance in my bathroom) when I got a nice, fat positive OPK on day 14. Usually I get positives on day 16-18 and have a 28 day cycle, which makes for consistently short LPs. This SUCKSSSS!
> 
> I never realized short LPs were an issue because my DD was conceived on a 9 day LP, but I can't be fooling around with those kind of numbers now that I'm considered, "Advanced Maternal Age." Man, if that label doesn't make you feel like you should be wearing sensible shoes, White Shoulders perfume and a Depends diaper, I don't know what does!
> 
> Sending positive vibes out to all who are still in the TWW! Would love to see some happy news!!

Sorry about the lp Katie. Have you tried b6 at all? I have read it can lengthen a short lp. Being old stinks! :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

kel21 said:


> Hope is see you are on clomid, do they monitor you at all? Do they do a prog test to confirm o? I would say looking at your chart from last month that if you o'd it was probably cd20 or 21, but it almost looks anov. And this month temp wise it looks like yesterday. Or cd16 if you o'd last month with those temps. Gl!

Kel - Thanks! I'm actually taking a break from clomid this month after being on it for 3 months. Yes, my Dr has been monitoring me with ultrasounds and CD21 blood test. Last month I had my ultrasound on CD17 and it showed that I released 1 egg from each side and my CD21 blood test was at 23. I'm thinking I am just a late riser with my temps. They say it takes at least 24 hours for the progesterone to kick in and show a temp rise. I'm having CD21 blood test done tomorrow :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mapleroo said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrrr!! I'm so MAD I could spit! AF came 2 days "early," which basically means I had another short LP. Damn, I was sooooo excited (I even giggled and did a happy dance in my bathroom) when I got a nice, fat positive OPK on day 14. Usually I get positives on day 16-18 and have a 28 day cycle, which makes for consistently short LPs. This SUCKSSSS!
> 
> I never realized short LPs were an issue because my DD was conceived on a 9 day LP, but I can't be fooling around with those kind of numbers now that I'm considered, "Advanced Maternal Age." Man, if that label doesn't make you feel like you should be wearing sensible shoes, White Shoulders perfume and a Depends diaper, I don't know what does!
> 
> Sending positive vibes out to all who are still in the TWW! Would love to see some happy news!!
> 
> Sorry about the lp Katie. Have you tried b6 at all? I have read it can lengthen a short lp. Being old stinks! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Mapleroo! No haven't tried it but for sure will next cycle!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Update..... Went for my scan today and I have a 11mm cyst but it's going down so I got the GO on cycle 3 of Femara W trigger and IUI @ 8/27!!!


----------



## LalaR

Good luck sis!

Still not made it to the tww yet. Hoping that my body is starting to gear up as the opk was a little darker and cm is wetter. DH and I are off for a romantic weekend without the baby for our anniversary so fingers crossed the opk is positive tomorrow. L x


----------



## gardeninggirl

Hi ladies! I hope all are doing well and hanging in there with high hopes, aspirations, and little visions of babies dancing in your heads!

I'm afraid I am completely out. BD only once on the 8th, way too early. I have finally decided that DH and I should not have children at this time. I don't think he really wants them and we fight so much I couldn't imagine bringing a beautiful baby into this world to deal with that. I know I'm having a bit of a pity-party but it's all very true, very heart-breaking, and depressing.

I will not give up on him however. Despite his anger I know he is a good person and I will try in every way to bring that out in him. Not change him, just hope that maybe he will see the light. I think I have been joking myself about how bad things are between us. I have seen the truth this past week. Unfortunately with my spiritual beliefs I don't believe in divorce unless he cheats on me, forsakes God, or passes away, so I'm stuck with him for better or worse.

I know I have said this before but I will check in every once in a while. If he was really on board, he wouldn't mind if I talked about having a baby occasionally. He can talk about it, but I can't. He talks about how much it will cost. I don't. It shouldn't matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway, I love you all very much and hope that each and every one of you gets your BFP and a joyous 9 months! Stay relaxed, don't obsess (no peeing on 12 HPTs a month like I do), everything will fall into place as it should be for you all. Maybe I am meant to be a mentor and not a mother. I guess I will find out one of these days.

I will check in so no funnyness!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh and of course from gardeninggirl - :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Lots of flowers for all of you lovelies!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck Lala :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Gardening girl..... I Wish u ALL the best!!!! I've been there :hugs:

Maybe time away from TTC will help!!!!

Love u Hun always here to talk!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> Hi ladies! I hope all are doing well and hanging in there with high hopes, aspirations, and little visions of babies dancing in your heads!
> 
> I'm afraid I am completely out. BD only once on the 8th, way too early. I have finally decided that DH and I should not have children at this time. I don't think he really wants them and we fight so much I couldn't imagine bringing a beautiful baby into this world to deal with that. I know I'm having a bit of a pity-party but it's all very true, very heart-breaking, and depressing.
> 
> I will not give up on him however. Despite his anger I know he is a good person and I will try in every way to bring that out in him. Not change him, just hope that maybe he will see the light. I think I have been joking myself about how bad things are between us. I have seen the truth this past week. Unfortunately with my spiritual beliefs I don't believe in divorce unless he cheats on me, forsakes God, or passes away, so I'm stuck with him for better or worse.
> 
> I know I have said this before but I will check in every once in a while. If he was really on board, he wouldn't mind if I talked about having a baby occasionally. He can talk about it, but I can't. He talks about how much it will cost. I don't. It shouldn't matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I love you all very much and hope that each and every one of you gets your BFP and a joyous 9 months! Stay relaxed, don't obsess (no peeing on 12 HPTs a month like I do), everything will fall into place as it should be for you all. Maybe I am meant to be a mentor and not a mother. I guess I will find out one of these days.
> 
> I will check in so no funnyness!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh and of course from gardeninggirl - :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Lots of flowers for all of you lovelies!

Oh Gardeninggirl this makes me so sad and I am so going to miss you. I certainly understand though and wish you all the best in whatever direction your life takes you :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Gardeningirl - we are so going to miss you here. I wish you the best and hope that you two can get some things figured out. :hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Thanks Ladies. We will get it figured out. I'll still pop in from time to time. :winkwink:


----------



## kimk

Gardeningirl girl I am sorry. But hang in there. Maybe he just needs a little break from all the baby stuff. I know my dh keeps telling me to stop with the pressure. 
Remember we are here if you need anything.


----------



## kel21

Gardenengirl so sorry you have to take a break, hope you guys can work things out!

afm- big temp jump today! Everything was my normal (time, rolling over to get it) but my ds woke me up and got into bed with me. Not sure why that would make it so different, but fxd it's a real temp and means something good :)


----------



## jadoechols

DPO 6 and still being held hostage. No symptoms. Still temping. Keeping fingers crossed for:bfp:but not feeling too hopeful. Holding out on testing because I don't want to see the :bfn:

Keeping fingers crossed!!!! 

T - 10 days to test!!! 

Sorry the :witch: has gotten so many of us. Fingers crossed for those she hasn't cornered yet!! 

Off to get some homework done!!! Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Kel - your chart looks really great! I'm not sure if your ds in bed with you would make your temp spike or not, but FX'd this is a good sign.

Jado - 6dpo is way to early for any signs sweetie. Implantations doesn't usually happen till around 7-10 dpo, then it takes around 48 hours for any signs to show. Hang in there though. You and I will be testing around the same time.

AFM...FF gave me crosshairs woohoo and I'm now 5dpo. I'm supposed to go get CD21 blood test done today, but I'm thinking now that I don't really need to, or maybe wait until Monday which would be 7DPO. I'm just excited to see it put my O day as when I thought it would be :)


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Ladies!!!


----------



## kel21

Thanks Hope. It did make a difference though since today it was about the same as the other day. Oh well. BFN again too. Just waiting on the witch now. Hoping she comes early since next month is my last month of ttc, and if everything goes as normal I will miss my window since dh will be out of town :(


----------



## Driving280

Gardeninggirl, I am so sorry. But you are right, you have to work things out first. I so hope you can do it.

After I had my first, hubby was so uncertain about having a second for no reason that I could fathom (we don't have any financial constraints at this point either, luckily) and I was very, very unhappy about that. Having my late 30s tick past while he wavered, while being such a loving and wonderful father (he actually talks about how he'd like to be a stay at home dad). I was like, ok, great, but do you know anything about fertility and age, here are the articles... We had so many fights and I was very unhappy. And then, suddenly, right before my 40th bday, he said, let's do it. Even if we don't manage to have a second, I am just glad that we are where we are now.


----------



## karevet

The witch got me. I'm out. Blah. She came on CD 24, that it's so strange for me. Off to the specialist we go...


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry she got U!!!!
Hope u can get some answers at the FS!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis, can you please add me for the 31st?


----------



## gertrude

I have no idea when I'm due and it's really annoying me now :( if it was a 26 day cycle it would be tomorrow, most have been 28 (though many have been 26) which is Thursday, but given the late O I'm not sure now :(

Not that that's been stopping me POAS as I have lots of ICs :blush: of course they've been negative but at least it's something to do :D

I wish I kept better track of other OPK results in previous months :D


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do Mapleroo!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I started takin pics on my phone just to keep better record so I know for sure when it's ++++!!!! GL


----------



## sun

Been stalking this thread for Aug BFPs all month. Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow, I can't believe we haven't had one BFP this month!


----------



## jadoechols

DPO 8 and still being held hostage by the chart. But I'm not out yet!!! 

As I am typing this my step daughter and her friend come in and ask why labor hurts. LOL goofy kids!!! 

Also found out this morning that my husbands grandmother passed away this morning. She had been very ill, so it is an end to her suffering. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

I was thinking the same thing about NOOOOOOO BFPs!!!

Maybe it's me maybe I shouldnt host the thread anymore!!! :haha:

Let's get some :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gertrude

Right I think I'm due the witch on Friday. Today's test was stark white. I have cramps and I think I'm probably going to be out this month too :(


----------



## kimk

Just went in for a follicle scan. They said they are to small. Should be twice the size by now. So I may be out for sept too.


----------



## sun

I got one in Aug but I wasn't on the list. That's why I've been on this thread stalking for bump buddies. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Sun!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Sun!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Maybe we should Add u anyways so we have at least One BFP on here!!!!

;)


----------



## sun

I tested on Aug 1 so have been stalking a while LOL.


----------



## kel21

Congrats Sun!


----------



## LalaR

Positive OPK and ov pain yesterday for me. Managed to BD saturday and yesterday so fingers crossed. Hopefully I will get a temp jump tomorrow. I think that might move my test date a little bit although I might test early the last day of August.
Hoping for a nice BFP to end the month!!


----------



## Mapleroo

LalaR said:


> Positive OPK and ov pain yesterday for me. Managed to BD saturday and yesterday so fingers crossed. Hopefully I will get a temp jump tomorrow. I think that might move my test date a little bit although I might test early the last day of August.
> Hoping for a nice BFP to end the month!!

I'm with you Lala, pretty sure I O'd yesterday. Temp rise this am. Now is just the waiting game! Yesterday I ordered some wondfos so hopefully they get here in plenty of time to test early. I also ordered a fertility monitor for next cycle (that tells you just how confident I am in this cycle lol)


----------



## fina

I'm 13 DPO today and got a suuper squinter this morning on a Wondfo :-/ This is the fourth test I've taken this month and thought it was another BFN. I stepped away for 5-10 minutes and came back to see a verry faint line!! My chart was looking promising this month (charting for 5 months, "trying" for 2) but I had a drop yesterday after steady temps in the 98.6-98.8 range for the last 8 days. Well, today it was up to 98.8 again! Not sure what to think...but feeling hopeful (and nervous)!! This would be #1 @ 35 (almost 36). 

This month I used OPKs and had sex the day of the first +OPK plus used a little preseed. I had two positive OPKs--CD12 and 13--ovulated on CD14.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Fina!!!!


----------



## kel21

Good luck Fina!!!!!


----------



## jadoechols

Congrats Sun!! GL Fina!!!! 


Baby dust to all!!! We need some good vibes on here!!


----------



## LalaR

I am so angry with DH!! We should have been dtd tonight as I still haven't got my crosshairs on ff. instead he decides to drop the bombshell that he has invited his parents to stay for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year not just this year but indefinitely!!! His mother hates me, criticises constantly, treats our home like a hotel and makes all my family stay away as she is so awful. Now we are not even sleeping in the same room never mind anything else. Oh well, not hopeful with my chart anyway. My nights have been too unsettled for temping because of the baby (except last night)


----------



## Mischief

Congrats, Sun and Fina!!!

I had my HSG this morning and both tubes are open! I'm feeling very hopeful! :)


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Congrats, Sun and Fina!!!
> 
> I had my HSG this morning and both tubes are open! I'm feeling very hopeful! :)

That's great news! I'm worried about my tubes but I haven't gone to the doctors for anything at all yet.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> That's great news! I'm worried about my tubes but I haven't gone to the doctors for anything at all yet.

It was not a fun experience, but I'm glad I finally did it. The doctor showed me the results while I was still on the table, and they said there is a slightly increased chance of getting pregnant after the HSG because it can clear small blockages from the tubes. 

My regular OBGYN is the one who sent me. I haven't been back to the RE I saw, and I'm not going to. I'm going to give it a few more months, have my vitamin d retested in October, and then possibly find another specialist.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to hear Lalar!!!! :hugs:

Good a news Mischief :thumbup: GL w the HSG Cycle!!!


----------



## gertrude

well all tests are stark white :( and I'm due either today or tomorrow (I think tomorrow because what notes I do have seem to show a + OPK is exactly 2 weeks before my period arrives)

getting really fed up now and I've only been trying for a few months :(


----------



## fina

Well, temp drop this morning and negative test. Now it looks like AF is here. Does this sound like the previous faint positive was an evap line? CP? I guess it's impossible to say.

My stress levels have been at an all time high the last few months and especially this last week (work related). Kind of worried this sabotaged things :-/


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to hear ladies hope things turn around for ya!!!!


----------



## jadoechols

Great news Mischief!! :happydance:

LalaR I can only IMAGINE!! If my hubby pulled that - he would be on the street. His mother doesn't speak to me much which is fine by me!!! Saves me the headache...:dohh:

Fina - I'm sorry hon.. Deep breath, have a drink, and give it another go!!! Hang in there. :hugs:

As for me: still being held hostage with the chart!!! :wacko: DPO 11. At least 3 more days of waiting to test. Hubby told me last night to go test this morning. But, I am waiting. I have enough to keep me busy today. :laundry::dishes: 
(With 5 teens in the house, you would think they could work a dishwasher and washing machine!!!!!! :growlmad: Perhaps not!)

Also have to finish packing to go to his grandma's funeral. A paper to write and I have got to go grocery shopping! I HATE GROCERY SHOPPING!! So, I am going to see what I can get into to occupy time. UGH. Give me the self control to buy no sticks before their time!!! :help:


----------



## kel21

Well the witch finally got me! 1 more month then I'm done. I can't handle it anymore and dh is ready to be done too!

Good luck to the rest of you ladies in the game!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Kel! :hugs: TTC is such an emotional roller coaster. Best of luck to you this next month.


----------



## gertrude

I think this is the most depressed TTC thread :haha: if I wasn't so down about it all maybe I wouldn't find it so funny

I'm so sorry to everyone who has got their period, and I'm sorry for those that are reaching the end of their journeys too :( so sad :(


----------



## LalaR

So sorry kel and fina.
Gertrude, fingers crossed for a second line tomorrow for you. 
Jado, good luck with resisting the tests. I can't avoid them as we have a huge supply at work. It takes all my willpower to make it to 12dpo!!

I'm feeling much cheerier today. I've had a temp rise, I just had a lovely day off work with my 8 month old and its nearly the weekend!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well, I'm 10dpo today. Got my CD21 blood test back and it showed I did O on my own this month while not on clomid...Yay! Pretty sure I'm out though this month and AF is going to show next week. Trying to stay positive, but it's so hard!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Kel !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it looks like I'm already gearing up to O and it's only CD8!!!! :shrug:

Will test OPK in the AM and maybe go to scan Tom if not I have one set up for 8:40Am on Sat!!!! 
Why do they make Sat Apt at the crack of dawn!!! :nope:


----------



## Mapleroo

What a crappy month it has been. So sorry to those that are out and those that are moving on from ttc. Best of luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

anyone starting a September testing thread yet?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm afraid to host again as this has been a pretty sad month!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

It really has been for me... Thinking I had a BFP only to find out a week later both my tubes are blocked. I was so sad... I decided to put my energy on other things for a couple of months, work, selling my house, moving, my beautiful DDs, my FH

I'm going to find a specialist to try to "fix" me, but I need a couple of months away from TCC. Thank you to all you girls who were so supportive. The best part of this month was having your company. 

Good luck to all still trying. I really hope September is a better month for everyone.


----------



## LLbean

sorry to hear its been a yuk month :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my OPK was NEON this AM so I go for my scan and prob my IUI on sat or sun!!!! 
FX


----------



## LalaR

Good luck sis!


----------



## kimk

Good luck sis.


----------



## LLbean

FXd Sis!


----------



## LLbean

if anyone is interested I started a September Testing Thread
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nant-may-babies-september-testing-thread.html


----------



## kimk

Let's hope September is a better month for everyone. Just hope the last of the testers in Aug have some luck. Will be really sad if there is no BFP at all.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck Sis!!!!

LLBean - thanks for starting the Sept thread :dust: for us all that Sept will be the month!

AFM- 11dpo, BFN, sore boobs and cramping, AF is just around the corner


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for starting the New thread LLbean!!!!

FX for our last testers!!!!


----------



## gertrude

I'm out too, AF started this morning when I woke up. My cycle is quite long for me this month,30 days instead of 26-28. I'm taking it as a sign of stress as there is a lot of that in my life atm. Am also thinking of giving up tbh. Think maybe I should just stick to the 1 kid. So down about it today. Last night started to think it might be possible again.


----------



## Mapleroo

gertrude said:


> I'm out too, AF started this morning when I woke up. My cycle is quite long for me this month,30 days instead of 26-28. I'm taking it as a sign of stress as there is a lot of that in my life atm. Am also thinking of giving up tbh. Think maybe I should just stick to the 1 kid. So down about it today. Last night started to think it might be possible again.

Sorry that you are feeling so down 
:hugs: Hopefully things look a little brighter in a couple of days.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: :hugs: sorry Gertrude hope u feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Hi all you lovely ladies! This does seem to be a depressing month! 

Well, I have learned that my situation is a little more complicated than I thought. Still not leaving DH but we have a lot to work on. I'm not happy that this is happening at the ripe age of 36 (just shy of 37). At least I still look like I'm in my late 20's...hahaha. 

Anyway... BUCK UP!!!!!!!! STOP THE WHINING!!!!! GET BACK IN THERE AND BE POSITIVE. Okay, that was my pep talk.

I love you all very much and I did tell you I would pop back in and check on things. 

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## gardeninggirl

gertrude said:


> I'm out too, AF started this morning when I woke up. My cycle is quite long for me this month,30 days instead of 26-28. I'm taking it as a sign of stress as there is a lot of that in my life atm. Am also thinking of giving up tbh. Think maybe I should just stick to the 1 kid. So down about it today. Last night started to think it might be possible again.

My cycle does that sometimes. No giving up young lady!!! Anything is possible!


----------



## kimk

I'm sorry Gertrude. But take a day or two. Then get back to it. Don't give up yet. But I totally understand how you feel. I get that way every month too. Gets harder as time goes on.


----------



## jadoechols

Hmmm...

Looks like the :witch: is flying in soon. Temp drop yesterday and today. So, I'm sure she's on her way. 8-( Of course, I don't know for sure since she hasn't reared her ugly head yet. But, it looks like I'm out this month though!! 

Here's to a better September for everyone!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm pretty sure I'm out. Temp drop for me today and yesterday, so AF should show tomorrow.


----------



## BBbliss

Ladies how's this for being positive? Just short of two weeks after finding out the gates to Babyland were sealed shut, closed, locked from the inside with no key, I finally start getting EWCM! Really? Now? I wasn't any getting it before!... So i do an opk and its positive! What do I do? we happily BD :)

You never know...


----------



## Sis4Us

Way to stay +++++ BBbliss !!!!!

Hope the :witch: stays away ladies!!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

BBbliss said:


> Ladies how's this for being positive? Just short of two weeks after finding out the gates to Babyland were sealed shut, closed, locked from the inside with no key, I finally start getting EWCM! Really? Now? I wasn't any getting it before!... So i do an opk and its positive! What do I do? we happily BD :)
> 
> You never know...

Congratulations on EWCM!!!!! Yay very happy for you. It's lovely to get some good news on here :) 

AFM, I have THE ugliest looking chart. FF changed my O date, not sure if that is good or bad. Basically just goes from DTD the day before O to 2 days before O. Don't know if I have a chance this month, if I do it isn't much of one. Still waiting on my pee sticks and if all else fails I should receive my fertility monitor in time for next cycle. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Mapleroo, don't sorry about the chart. They'll just mess with your head, lol, look at mine! It's a mix of stress and a lot of work, thank God, these past couple of wks I wake up at all different times. You must be excited to get your fertility monitor! I know I would be! Good luck!

Ladies, chin up! Tomorrow is another day... And I'm still here :)


----------



## jadoechols

Mapleroo, 

I know what you mean about FF changing O dates. Mine came back and deleted my crosshairs?!!! WTH???? UGH!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hang I there ladies!!!! :hugs:

AFm.... I trigger at 7Am IUI at 9:45Am. :thumbup:


----------



## Mapleroo

jadoechols said:


> Mapleroo,
> 
> I know what you mean about FF changing O dates. Mine came back and deleted my crosshairs?!!! WTH???? UGH!

Oh no!!!! So now it says you haven't even ovulated?? Now what?


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Hang I there ladies!!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFm.... I trigger at 7Am IUI at 9:45Am. :thumbup:

Good luck Sis! FX!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis4Us said:


> Hang I there ladies!!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFm.... I trigger at 7Am IUI at 9:45Am. :thumbup:

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

AF showed for me today, I'm out! I think I'm over TTC, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## jadoechols

Mapleroo said:


> jadoechols said:
> 
> 
> Mapleroo,
> 
> I know what you mean about FF changing O dates. Mine came back and deleted my crosshairs?!!! WTH???? UGH!
> 
> Oh no!!!! So now it says you haven't even ovulated?? Now what?Click to expand...


I don't know!!! I guess we try again this month and see what happens!! UGH


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Hope... Try not to give up unless u truly think its the only way!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM..... IUI didn't go so well DH count was only 1mil after wash cuz he thought it needed to be FRESH and got frisky w himself in the shower last nite!!!! :(

I could Choke him men mix up everything g I swear!!

Going for IUI number 2 in the Am!!! ;)


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis4Us said:


> AFM..... IUI didn't go so well DH count was only 1mil after wash cuz he thought it needed to be FRESH and got frisky w himself in the shower last nite!!!! :(
> 
> I could Choke him men mix up everything g I swear!!
> 
> Going for IUI number 2 in the Am!!! ;)

Oh dear....Better luck for #2!


----------



## Mapleroo

Yay my Fertility Monitor arrived today! Kind of hoping I won't need it, but if I do, i will be ready and waiting.


----------



## Mapleroo

Hopethisyear said:


> AF showed for me today, I'm out! I think I'm over TTC, it's just not going to happen.

Sorry Hope, big :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Sis, how frustrating! I know! Men are just clueless sometimes!

Mappleroo, have fun with your fertility monitor, I want one too!!!

Hopethisyear, Hope This Year!!!!! It's only August!


----------



## garfie

Maple - is it a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor?:hugs:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mapleroo

garfie said:


> Maple - is it a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor?:hugs:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes it is. :)


----------



## garfie

Woohoo - it's so exciting having a new gadget to play with :happydance: and how excited will you be to first see the insert a stick and then watch as your fertility increases right up until the little eggy pops up - keep us informed:winkwink: I also felt like I was doing something positive and not just waiting around:flower:

I loved my CBFM - but as my cycles got shorter and shorter it was no good for me:cry: - any questions ask I will be happy to answer:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

Only 4 testers left for the month. That has been our average for the last few months. So come on with the BFP. Lots and lots of baby dust ladies.


----------



## Solstyce

kimk said:


> Only 4 testers left for the month. That has been our average for the last few months. So come on with the BFP. Lots and lots of baby dust ladies.

August is looking dismal! It must be the heat!


----------



## mh_ccl

kimk said:


> Only 4 testers left for the month. That has been our average for the last few months. So come on with the BFP. Lots and lots of baby dust ladies.

I've still got a shot! :) 9 dpo, sore breasts in the morning, heartburn at night (very unusual for me), poor sleep, vivid dreams, had several days of abdominal twinges post ovulation. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Solstyce

mh_ccl said:


> kimk said:
> 
> 
> Only 4 testers left for the month. That has been our average for the last few months. So come on with the BFP. Lots and lots of baby dust ladies.
> 
> I've still got a shot! :) 9 dpo, sore breasts in the morning, heartburn at night (very unusual for me), poor sleep, vivid dreams, had several days of abdominal twinges post ovulation. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## LalaR

I'm 7dpo now. Temps are down a bit the past 2 mornings so hoping that doesn't mean I'm out. My sleep is so variable with my work shifts and the baby so that might explain it. Loads of cramps today and I am so tired. Hoping that the weekend brings me a BFP!! Good luck to those left to test. Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

FX ladies!!!!!!


----------



## jadoechols

Well second visit from the :witch: since the mc! :growlmad: 

Did anyone else have unusually heavy periods following a mc? I am soooo not used to this and would much prefer my light 3 days!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mine was way longer for a few cycles then went back to my light few days!!! ;)


----------



## Mapleroo

garfie said:


> Woohoo - it's so exciting having a new gadget to play with :happydance: and how excited will you be to first see the insert a stick and then watch as your fertility increases right up until the little eggy pops up - keep us informed:winkwink: I also felt like I was doing something positive and not just waiting around:flower:
> 
> I loved my CBFM - but as my cycles got shorter and shorter it was no good for me:cry: - any questions ask I will be happy to answer:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks Garfie! Im kind of hoping I won't need it, but if I do, I am sure I will have lots of questions.


----------



## garfie

Jade - Sad to say we are M/C buddies:cry: - I have had only one AF so far and boy was she heavy so I am really hoping when the next one comes she is much much much lighter - mine took 7 weeks to come after my DNC (this is my second DNC) so not sure if that was the reason:shrug:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Alita

dear ladies I believe I am still in for August , ( was out at the beginning of August) , 
news are I technically should be testing September 3 but today I did a pregnancy test and got a faint positive !!, although very faint , but I am only 8 dpo so is quite early but I couldnt help it ..
... I am sweating now .. 
:test:


----------



## garfie

Alita - :happydance: congrats hun keeping my fingers crossed for you - 8DPO is early but not unheard of - I've had BFP at 8DPO it just depends when you Ovulated and when the baby implanted:happydance:

So can we see a pic of your test :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Alita

here they are Garfie 
do u see a line ?
They did look sharper in real life but want to remain neutral till i test again in a few days , photo was taken 10 minutes after test , line appeared 3 minutes after , again is very faint but i never had a faint positive and i pee on sticks every month ..
yesterday there was no line at all
 



Attached Files:







photo test.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14









photo test copy.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Alita

Alita said:


> here they are Garfie
> do u see a line ?
> They did look sharper in real life but want to remain neutral till i test again in a few days , photo was taken 10 minutes after test , line appeared 3 minutes after , again is very faint but i never had a faint positive and i pee on sticks every month ..
> yesterday there was no line at all

PS Iam not so sure if I am 8 dpo or 9 dpo ...either way i am so hoping !


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for u Alita!!!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations Alita!! 

I also got a BFP this morning. Faint on a FRER (10dpo). Something squinty last night on a Wondfo. Cautiously optimistic and will keep poas but for now hoping it sticks.


----------



## sun

OOH Exciting! :D


----------



## LLbean

Look at that! Two BFPs to close out the month! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay!!!!! Got Us some BFPs!!!! :happydance: :dance:

Hoping for stickybeans!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hopefully it's the Beginning Of a TON of BFPs in September!!!! Let's get those Summer babies Ladies!!!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Maple - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well - so are you going to POAS every two days or every day:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Alita - I can see it hun :happydance::happydance: can't wait to see the line get darker:hugs:

Congrats mama

:hugs:

X


----------



## BBbliss

Mapleroo, how sweet!!!! Fx! This is really great to see! So happy :)

Alita congrats !!!!


----------



## Alita

Hello congrats Mapleroo !!!
As thank u for the wishes , lets all hope for stickies , I am not holding my breath yet but if this is a positive and sticks ill be lighting a candle for all of you ladies trying ..
Will update 
:winkwink:


----------



## Mapleroo

garfie said:


> Maple - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well - so are you going to POAS every two days or every day:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks Garfie! I will be POAS every day and I will also keep taking my temp for a bit longer too. Hopefully I make it to 6 weeks and if I do, that is when I will relax... until the next hurdle anyway!




Alita said:


> Hello congrats Mapleroo !!!
> As thank u for the wishes , lets all hope for stickies , I am not holding my breath yet but if this is a positive and sticks ill be lighting a candle for all of you ladies trying ..
> Will update
> :winkwink:

Completely agree!


----------



## Mischief

Sweeeeet! BFPs!! Congrats, Alita and Mapleroo!!!!


----------



## Alita

Ladies thank you, i feel I am so exited I am awake at 6 30 am!
Yesterday my dad and also one of my best friend told me they had a dream I was PG , none of they know yet my faint positive test.

There is hope for us older girls , my line is getting darker although i should have waited 48 hours to test I could not resist this morning.:blush:

I am 38 years old and with amh 0.2 which is almost non existent , when i was given my result I thought I was never going to get pregnant again.

I did miscarry last year with amh 0.5 , I am not sure why i miscarried but I took too many long haul and short flights that month, probably 10 flights before I knew and other 10 short hauls after my BFP (job requirements)
No one told me it was dangerous back then but this year 4 people suggested not to fly the 1st trimester t (3 of them doctors ) so I will cancel all flights from today on.

I cant risk this pregnancy at all no matter how much it cost .. I am prepared for the worst but I am going to take care of myself and bb this time much more.

I did take all supplements this cycle and on top I did fertility massage , after the massage i fell asleep for 12 hours which might have help the egg meeting the spermie due to better enviroment in my uterus.( i usually sleep 6 hours), I really think this massage helped.
:dust:
my new PG test below (9 dpo )
 



Attached Files:







2-10dpo.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BBbliss

Alita, thank you for sharing your story, how exciting! I pray you have a healthy 9 months. 

Happy times! :)


----------



## gardeninggirl

Congratulations Mapleroo and Alita!!!!

I am so excited for you both. Praying that everything sticks and goes well.

Just for the record I'm out. :witch: came two days ago.

Hope everyone is trying to stay positive! :flower:


----------



## Solstyce

Congrats ladies on your :bfp:!!! So happy for you! H&H 9 months!


----------



## jadoechols

Congratulations Mapleroo and Alita!!!! So happy for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!

((((((((((big hugs!!)))))))))


----------



## LLbean

wow that's interesting! I just started Fertility Massage as well so I hope it works!


----------



## Alita

Good luck LLbean,might be what you need


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to hear the :witch: got U GG !!!! :hugs:


----------



## sun

Yay for 2 BFPs!! :D


----------



## mh_ccl

I took test yesterday and thought it was BFN. I looked at it again last night and thought I saw a very VERY faint line. So I tested again this morning with FMU. I'm not 100%, but I think it's a BFP! I'm 12-13dpo.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1169.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sun

Looks like another one!!! :D


----------



## LalaR

Congrats mapleroo and alita!!
Fingers crossed this is your BFP mh. I am looking on my phone which is not the best for seeing photos closely but I am sure the other girls will give an opinion on your test photo.

I am now 9dpo and had a huge temp dip this morning. I'm not sure what it could mean. I am still cramping and my nipples are really sensitive this afternoon but I suppose that could just be PMS. I think I am the only one left not knowing from August so suppose I should just go to September properly now.


----------



## Alita

Mh that looks like a :bfp:!!! Mine started faint too , do u have symptoms?
:happydance:wishing you luck !


----------



## Sis4Us

I see a faint faint line I think MH!!!! FX 
Test again in the Am!!! :)


----------



## mh_ccl

Alita said:


> Mh that looks like a :bfp:!!! Mine started faint too , do u have symptoms?
> :happydance:wishing you luck !

Yeah, I've been having some symptoms. I've been waking up throughout the night for more than a week now, and my breasts also hurt in the am and pm (not so much during the day). I've also started having heartburn, and yesterday I was ragingly hungry. I've got dull cramps in my uterus today.

I called to make an appointment, and the doctor said they won't see me until I'm 8 weeks. Dammit, I need regular appointments and things to obsess over!!!


----------



## LLbean

that's a BFP for sure!!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

MH - :happydance: that looks like a BFP to me - Congrats:flower:

How many is that this month?

Good luck ladies - still one more day left:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

Wow congrats ladies. I am so happy for you..


----------



## Sis4Us

Three BFPs so maybe I'm not bad Luck to host the thread we usually average 4 a month but hey 3 is better than NONE!!!

Congrats Ladies!!!


----------



## sun

Sis4Us said:


> Three BFPs so maybe I'm not bad Luck to host the thread we usually average 4 a month but hey 3 is better than NONE!!!
> 
> Congrats Ladies!!!

Remember I had one too! So that's 4 :D


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh yea that's awesome!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Sis, you are a great host! It was a pleasure being here

Congrats to all you lucky girls!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

BBbliss thank so much I love Doing it and getting to see the BFPs!!! :)


----------



## gertrude

YAY congrats to the new BFPs :D 

I'm off to the Sept thread :)


----------



## LalaR

That's me officially out. AF arrived this afternoon earlier than anticipated. Either ff got my ov date wrong as I suspected or I have had a very short lp this month. On to next cycle. I might be stopping bf'ing soon which should help with the ttc.
Thanks sis for hosting. Xx


----------



## Mapleroo

Wow! It doesn't rain, it pours around here! 
A huge Congratulations to MH on your BFP:happydance:

Thank you to all for the best wishes on my BFP also. I wanted to update because today is my official testing day. 
OK so on 9dpo I received a heck of a squinter on a Wondfo in the evening. FMU on 10dpo the same plus a faint but noticeable line on a FRER. FMU 11dpo was a little bit darker and evening 11dpo same. 12dpo FMU on FRER is darker than 10dpo (phew!). I have a photo of the two tests, but can't seem to get my pea brain to figure out how to post it!

Because I know how obsessed we all like to be, I thought I would add my symptoms and what led to the BFP etc over the last couple of weeks...

So we DTD for the first time in about 3 weeks on CD14 then again on CD16 (for the record, this session was what I would consider a "nonner" and a "quickie". Very spontaneous and out of the blue-I didn't keep my hips elevated after etc etc, also not a lot of EWCM). I ovulated on CD18. As you can see from my chart, my temps stayed around the cover line until 5dpo, then went back down on 6dpo. This meant nothing to me as I had a "dip" on 7dpo last cycle that meant nothing. On the evening of 6dpo and over the next couple of days I had a bitter aftertaste in my mouth after eating certain foods. On 7dpo I had some cramps and dizziness/lightheaded feeling mostly in the evenings. Boobs started feeling tender from 8dpo. Its not constant, just random twinges throughout the day. The dizziness is still there, but also isn't constant. Appetite is very low and when I do get hungry, it doesn't take much to fill me up. I have a history of HG in my previous pregnancies that usually doesn't get going till around the 6 week mark. I have started to feel more queasy than nauseous and haven't had any food aversions or cravings. I have medication to take for the HG when I need it, but I would like to hold out till the nausea is unbearable and or I start vomiting. As for supplements, just folic acid and hoping to keep being able to stomach that till at least 10 weeks. For what its worth, this so far has been a lot different than my BFP in May. I feel different and my chart looks different and seeing though that ended in an early MC, I can only hope that is a good thing. As for cramps and pelvic sensations, I haven't had much of that at all. In fact I had way more last cycle. Still very early days though, I shall keep POAS and taking my temp. 

Thanks girls, its been a ride! I wish you all the best over you TTC time and can't wait to see each and everyone of you over in first tri very soon :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

Yay, I figured it out!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0885.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mischief

Mapleroo said:


> Yay, I think I did it!
> 
> Sorry it's not on a great angle....

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Beautiful lines!!! :dance:


----------



## garfie

Congrats to all our preggo ladies :happydance::happydance:

Good luck to all of us still trying :dust::dust::dust:

See you on September thread BYEEEEEEE:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

What a way to finish off the amonth Mapleroo GL on a HH 9mos!!!!!

Lalar sorry the witch got U I'm sure the BF is causing ur Short LP I've fed it really messes W your P!!!


----------



## Alita

My line has gotten darker too ladies :wohoo: 
11 dpo today , I was expecting period on wed and our plan was to start IUI this cycle , we both cant believe it and DH turned 36 today so he is over the moon!

I have the feeling this pregnancy is stronger than my last MC , at least i have plenty of symptoms,i already felt them much earlier than last time when I didnt feel much the whole pregnancy, this bb implanted quite early so thats a good sign and I am hungry and sleepy like never before.

Good luck for September to everyone , is so nice to have company and support..
I will share my supplement and tricks asap, maybe it works for someone too
:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo after yoga.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mapleroo said:


> Wow! It doesn't rain, it pours around here!
> A huge Congratulations to MH on your BFP:happydance:
> 
> Thank you to all for the best wishes on my BFP also. I wanted to update because today is my official testing day.
> OK so on 9dpo I received a heck of a squinter on a Wondfo in the evening. FMU on 10dpo the same plus a faint but noticeable line on a FRER. FMU 11dpo was a little bit darker and evening 11dpo same. 12dpo FMU on FRER is darker than 10dpo (phew!). I have a photo of the two tests, but can't seem to get my pea brain to figure out how to post it!
> 
> Because I know how obsessed we all like to be, I thought I would add my symptoms and what led to the BFP etc over the last couple of weeks...
> 
> So we DTD for the first time in about 3 weeks on CD14 then again on CD16 (for the record, this session was what I would consider a "nonner" and a "quickie". Very spontaneous and out of the blue-I didn't keep my hips elevated after etc etc, also not a lot of EWCM). I ovulated on CD18. As you can see from my chart, my temps stayed around the cover line until 5dpo, then went back down on 6dpo. This meant nothing to me as I had a "dip" on 7dpo last cycle that meant nothing. On the evening of 6dpo and over the next couple of days I had a bitter aftertaste in my mouth after eating certain foods. On 7dpo I had some cramps and dizziness/lightheaded feeling mostly in the evenings. Boobs started feeling tender from 8dpo. Its not constant, just random twinges throughout the day. The dizziness is still there, but also isn't constant. Appetite is very low and when I do get hungry, it doesn't take much to fill me up. I have a history of HG in my previous pregnancies that usually doesn't get going till around the 6 week mark. I have started to feel more queasy than nauseous and haven't had any food aversions or cravings. I have medication to take for the HG when I need it, but I would like to hold out till the nausea is unbearable and or I start vomiting. As for supplements, just folic acid and hoping to keep being able to stomach that till at least 10 weeks. For what its worth, this so far has been a lot different than my BFP in May. I feel different and my chart looks different and seeing though that ended in an early MC, I can only hope that is a good thing. As for cramps and pelvic sensations, I haven't had much of that at all. In fact I had way more last cycle. Still very early days though, I shall keep POAS and taking my temp.
> 
> Thanks girls, its been a ride! I wish you all the best over you TTC time and can't wait to see each and everyone of you over in first tri very soon :hugs:

Thanks for sharing, I read with great interest. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Alita said:


> My line has gotten darker too ladies :wohoo:
> 11 dpo today , I was expecting period on wed and our plan was to start IUI this cycle , we both cant believe it and DH turned 36 today so he is over the moon!
> 
> I have the feeling this pregnancy is stronger than my last MC , at least i have plenty of symptoms,i already felt them much earlier than last time when I didnt feel much the whole pregnancy, this bb implanted quite early so thats a good sign and I am hungry and sleepy like never before.
> 
> Good luck for September to everyone , is so nice to have company and support..
> I will share my supplement and tricks asap, maybe it works for someone too
> :kiss:

Yays! That's wonderful news. Congrats!


----------



## Sis4Us

So Happy to see that LINE darker Alita!!!! Congrats


----------



## LLbean

Alita said:


> My line has gotten darker too ladies :wohoo:
> 11 dpo today , I was expecting period on wed and our plan was to start IUI this cycle , we both cant believe it and DH turned 36 today so he is over the moon!
> 
> I have the feeling this pregnancy is stronger than my last MC , at least i have plenty of symptoms,i already felt them much earlier than last time when I didnt feel much the whole pregnancy, this bb implanted quite early so thats a good sign and I am hungry and sleepy like never before.
> 
> Good luck for September to everyone , is so nice to have company and support..
> I will share my supplement and tricks asap, maybe it works for someone too
> :kiss:

No squinting required YEY!


----------



## Larkspur

Hey ladies, not sure if this is kosher to do, but I forgot to join the August thread (was in June and July) and whaddya know, I got my BFP on Aug 20. Confirmed by doc two days ago. Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs and best wishes to those still trying. Xx


----------



## Mapleroo

Larkspur said:


> Hey ladies, not sure if this is kosher to do, but I forgot to join the August thread (was in June and July) and whaddya know, I got my BFP on Aug 20. Confirmed by doc two days ago. Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs and best wishes to those still trying. Xx

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Alita said:


> My line has gotten darker too ladies :wohoo:
> 11 dpo today , I was expecting period on wed and our plan was to start IUI this cycle , we both cant believe it and DH turned 36 today so he is over the moon!
> 
> I have the feeling this pregnancy is stronger than my last MC , at least i have plenty of symptoms,i already felt them much earlier than last time when I didnt feel much the whole pregnancy, this bb implanted quite early so thats a good sign and I am hungry and sleepy like never before.
> 
> Good luck for September to everyone , is so nice to have company and support..
> I will share my supplement and tricks asap, maybe it works for someone too
> :kiss:

That is amazing and makes it all the more sweeter!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Larkspur so Happy for ALL our BFPs!!!!!

Well if I Add Sun and Larkspur that will make 5 BFPs!!! 

Not to Shabby!!! ;)


----------

